# Scotts Edgeguard Setting for 21-0-0



## skiwhe (Apr 18, 2017)

Can anyone answer this? I bought a bag of 21-0-0 and want to apply 1 lb/1K sq ft of nitrogen using a Scotts edgeguard spreader. If I'm doing the math right, I believe I need 4.76 lbs of product to get 1 lb / 1 K (1 lb ÷ 0.21 = 4.76)

When using Milorganite, the bag says to put 8lbs/500 sq ft (so 16 lbs per 1K) and the setting on the edgeguard is 11.5.

So my question is, since the 21-0-0 is about the same granular size as milorganite, can I simply divide the setting by 1/3 (since I need approximately 1/3 of the nitrogen as compared to the milorganite). If I use round numbers (12 ÷ 3 = 4) that's the setting I come up with.

I guess I could weigh out 5 lbs of the nitrogen and measure out a 1K sq ft section of yard and mess with the settings that way, but I was hoping someone may have the answer already.

Or maybe I'm over thinking it and I should just set it on 4 and do a double pass and see how the grass responds. This is what I have already done this on the front lawn, but now I'm second guessing it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

4 and a double pass would be what I would personally do, but usually its on the bag. Or else, the people who sold it to you can tell you.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Your math is almost correct, but it's very important to apply fertilizer correctly so --> 1lb/0.21 is 4.761904761904762lbs!

:lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:

All joking aside... You are on the right track. I would do the entire 15k lawn on setting 4, then measure what you have remaining of the fertilizer. Adjust the setting up or down before the second pass to hit your target rate.

Scotts spreaders are not know for the most accurate application rates. I wouldn't be surprised to learn my Scotts Edge Guard Spreader puts out a different rate on the same setting as yours does!


----------



## skiwhe (Apr 18, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Your math is almost correct, but it's very important to apply fertilizer correctly so --> 1lb/0.21 is 4.761904761904762lbs!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


thank you and @SCGrassMan, I just needed to have the sanity check. I do these projects and then spend the whole next day second guessing my thought process. :?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

skiwhe said:


> thank you and @SCGrassMan, I just needed to have the sanity check. I do these projects and then spend the whole next day second guessing my thought process. :?


Most welcome. How's New Braunfels? Used to go to Schlitterbahn as a kid every summer. I heard its gotten overwhelmingly large. We used to go to Gruene and to places like the Gristmill.


----------



## skiwhe (Apr 18, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> skiwhe said:
> 
> 
> > thank you and @SCGrassMan, I just needed to have the sanity check. I do these projects and then spend the whole next day second guessing my thought process. :?
> ...


New Braunfels is great, but too many people have found out about our hidden gem and are moving here in droves. It's growing fast, but still a great place to live.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I just put it on a low setting and do multiple passes, back and forth, zig zag around till it's gone.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

skiwhe said:


> New Braunfels is great, but too many people have found out about our hidden gem and are moving here in droves. It's growing fast, but still a great place to live.


Californians? Same folks who have now ruined Austin.


----------



## skiwhe (Apr 18, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> skiwhe said:
> 
> 
> > New Braunfels is great, but too many people have found out about our hidden gem and are moving here in droves. It's growing fast, but still a great place to live.
> ...


Yes! Lots of Californians. We even have a In-and-out burger here now. I'm sure they brought it with them...I refuse to go there!


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

skiwhe said:


> Yes! Lots of Californians. We even have a In-and-out burger here now. I'm sure they brought it with them...I refuse to go there!


Whataburger is better. You're not missing anything. :thumbup:


----------

